# Another 1300 emails from MacOSX.com in my inbox!



## Ferdinand (Oct 5, 2008)

Again just received around [size=+1]*1300 emails*[/size] from MacOSX.com to my fhascha(at)macosx.com email address dating from 2007.

I really think something is either wrong with my account or your server, because all these emails are just from macosx.com - no one else (mostly notifications of new posts, new feedback, someone replied to his ticket etc.)

Please help Scott!!

Thanks

Ferdinand


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 6, 2008)

Ferdinand, 

Log into web mail to see if those emails are all there. I am thinking you are not removing the emails from the server and you are getting a periodical boink of all your emails.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2008)

For some reason I can't login to webmail...

I noticed the webmail service has been updated. It used to be Horde Webmail (I think) and now it says "Roundcube Webmail". Maybe it has something to do with that.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, the software being used has changed but that shouldn't be causing your problem. You need to use your full email address for the user name. 
Give it another try.

Also, check Plesk for your settings:  https://macosx.com:8443/login.php3
Again it is using your full email address.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 7, 2008)

I tried logging in to webmail again - but "login failed".

Plesk also rejected my login.
I typed in my "fhascha@macosx.com" email address and password. Didn't work either.

Maybe something is wrong with my password... but I used the same one I use to login to macosx.com normally and that works, so I really don't know what is wrong.


----------



## macbri (Oct 7, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> Maybe something is wrong with my password... but I used the same one I use to login to macosx.com normally and that works, so I really don't know what is wrong.



You'll probably have a different password for your email account, which isn't the same as the one for logging into the macosx.com site.  That's the one I used for webmail and Plesk...


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 8, 2008)

Give it a try now. I made sure your email subscription has been updated. 
You do need to remember the password


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 8, 2008)

I tried it again but still didn't work.

Cheryl, could you please reset my email password?


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 9, 2008)

Done - I sent you a PM with the info.


----------

